# 585 frame price - origin 07



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone know what the right price range might be for a 585 frame with about 1000 miles on it? It's in perfect condition. 
Tx


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Since excelsports has them on sale for $2100, maybe knock off 30-50% for no warranty and mileage? Depends if fork is included!


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Search through completed listings on ebay. Lots of 585s change hands there, and the prices do vary somewhat based on condition/size/extras.


----------

